# What to know about TKD



## glitterflitter (Jun 14, 2016)

So, I want to start training TKD but I don't really know too much about it. I know that it focuses much on kicks and flexibility but I don't know anything else. I am neither strong or flexible but when I start doing something I put everything into it. What do I need to know before my first practise and what should I start preparing for now?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 14, 2016)

You need to know how to get from where you are, to the school. That's pretty much it.
After that... pay attention, and spend more time on the "boring" parts than you want to.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 14, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> You need to know how to get from where you are, to the school. That's pretty much it.
> After that... pay attention, and spend more time on the "boring" parts than you want to.


Funny but true.


----------



## Flatfish (Jun 14, 2016)

You might also consider investing in a bottle of ibuprofen as you will very likely be fairly sore the next day.


----------



## Rough Rider (Jun 25, 2016)

glitterflitter said:


> when I start doing something I put everything into it.



Just bring that attitude and you'll do fine.


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Jun 25, 2016)

I can see you doing very well as a Martial Artist. Strength and Flexibility can be trained, whereas attitude often cannot. You have the correct attitude towards training, and your strength and flexibility will naturally develop through training.


----------



## Charlemagne (Jun 26, 2016)

The biggest thing in my view is to decide what it is that you want out of your training.  Presuming you have options, that will help you decide where it is that you want to go.  Also presuming that you went through some sort process to decide on TKD in the first place, I would suggest that it, like all MA's, is going to vary from one place to the next.  Not all TKD schools are going to have the same focus.


----------



## serietah (Jun 26, 2016)

Strength and flexibility will come with training. I'm fat, out of shape, and have been doing TKD for 4 months. I'm now less fat, stronger, more flexible, and have been almost completely cured of laziness. TKD is magic if you put in the effort.


----------



## KangTsai (Aug 14, 2016)

Pay attention to who is teaching you. Is he some unfit sack who can't do eight push-ups, demands you address him as 사범님 with other disciplinary demands bordering religious, has no recorded experience in martial arts and hands out a black belt within seven months of attending class? Or the complete opposite? Taekwondo is awesome to learn but who teaches you is the most important. Also prepare to stretch alot.


----------



## dowz (Aug 14, 2016)

glitterflitter said:


> So, I want to start training TKD but I don't really know too much about it. I know that it focuses much on kicks and flexibility but I don't know anything else. I am neither strong or flexible but when I start doing something I put everything into it. What do I need to know before my first practise and what should I start preparing for now?



It depends on what kind of TKD school you signed up for. A WTF TKD school is typically more olympic sports style, which will be as you described focussed a lot on kicks/flexibility.

A ITF school will typically include elements of punches/elbows/SD etc.

In any case, no one starts a new sports/martial arts being an expert in it. 
Just start the class, put in 101% during class and practice what you were taught at home, and you'd do just fine.

In my first class, i remember i was more focussed on how to tie my own belt!

[there are poom sae requirements in TKD as well, which is a required component to progress in TKD]


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Aug 14, 2016)

if you gonna choose a taekwondo the best is ATA and yes choose the TKD school you want and just pay attention to the instructor but they mainly concentrate on kicks


----------

